# +[ reaping red trails through the thick of the night ]+



## +[ thedeadpoet ]+ (Jul 23, 2006)

Some samples from my first collection of Poetry. I'm currently working on a second, namely +[ hinterland metropolis ]+, but due to the brain haze its completion is being significantly delayed.

*[reflections on the winter]*

I led her by the porcelain flesh
With cankered claws of festered mess
Through corridoors of man not made
That proved the most unholy shades

Before me cases stretched above
To stellared regions longed and loved,
The steps grew more and on I crawled
To meet the victim life had mauled...

Stood in a mirror was my form,
Reflecting on the Winter --torn

*[tearing the skies new horizons at dusk]*

Sorrow, mournful in the mist
Brings scarlet wakes at dawn,
Like longed for lips she came to kiss
Sung love a wrongful song

Pale me in deaths shrouds unearthly indeed
For my rivers run red for the fruits of a Queen
Lost in distant dominions that no man hath seen
This bastard earth knows none of she

Silent she glides through the vast far flung nebula
Reaping red trails through the thick of the night,
Blinding the eyes and the faith of the innocent,
Tearing the skies new horizons at Dusk

*[gushing from the rush of lust within]*

Dreaming schemes of murder,
Somewhere south of paradise,
Staining snow white steps to Heaven red,
My foul tongue slithers blisses
Hissing kisses laced in death
As her hills and valleys start to pump with sweat

Now knife blades gleam through virgin screams:

She screamed from torn flesh down below
Her body limp swung to and fro
With every bash I dared to throw
Beneath a cindered Heaven spun
From Gehennah to Eden won
Of lustward spurts and carnal tongues

Oh?pale venus peers,
Although I slayed the memory
Her melody hangs near,
Crimson runs from barbed wire crowns
To greet her parting lips,
Where wide eyed to demise
Her thirsting tongue so sweetly sips

Furthermore I puncture,
Lustfull f'ucks to break her in,
Deeper drive her nails into my skin,
Desire has raped its rapture,
And as those rosy tears occur
Stronger grows the urge to come in her

Then from behind I spread her wings,
And from her eyes come blood and things
To coarse the choras Angels sing
In unholy cathedrals where steeples sting

White poison wearing thin,
She bows her lifeless head again,
Gushing from the rush of lust within

*[riptides of red dream and death]*

Cast aboard were the Keys of the Zodiac,
So that they sank to the depths of the soul,
Such spun Heaven to frozen voids
That the ambiance shivered with an age of snow

And I unthroned bore fists of rage
My mind alone wandered the grave
And to the most unholy shades,
Drew my gaze: Depraved

Pits of Sable flame,
Stars from the orphic skies of Valhalla,
Oh brave and maimed,
Why must my lord abandon my shoulder?


----------



## +[ thedeadpoet ]+ (Jul 23, 2006)

:arrow:


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Poetic justice

Concocting aroused tulips
Bearing the song of strange distant birds
Mouthings insuppressible thirst
Of angel tongues
Fruitless shadows of despair

Constriving circles, laying 
Concentric and bare
Barely borrowing slight hope
Laying a silent feast for the Fair

Justifying glimpses underly
Swollen knots
Pacifying reams of jelly
Delictifying cross bearing righteousness
More disengaging as he stops

------------

I'm stealing your style. Just a bit of fun, a little one that flowed nicely - didn't realise I could write undissociated. And it more or less makes sense.
The death and sex theme - why does it work do well? It makes me think of those Buddhist Deiti statues, skeletons having sex. There is a hint of coming close to death in the most sexual charged of states...when one is on their own. I think that is the point!


----------

